# Sunday Chucker visit



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The Chuckers were by Sunday. I lost count at 31 there must have been 40+ of these guys. And they are as big a full grown chickens this year. Never saw so many and so big as they are this year.

NAB 


Handsome fellows/girls










They just kept coming up the driveway - couldn't count them all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! That's quit a flock! Thanks for the photos, Nab!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a nice BIG gathering/ group!!!!  I'm glad they are in such great number this year, thank you for feeding them and sharing the pictures.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so cute.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those pictures made my day, Nab.  They're one of my very favorite birds, bless their sweet, dumb little hearts!! I really miss having them. They're so funny and have such unique personalities. One of mine would sit and "watch" TV for hours, and another, "Grandpa Chukar" would herd any new youngsters (rescues) to a corner of the room and sit and guard them all night long, glaring at anyone who even looked in their direction and muttering, _Chuck, chuck, chuuuuck.... _ And to see so many! Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...that's great..!


I especially like the first image of the various ones trotting up...


"Chukar-Khan" ( well, 'Chaka Khan' I guess...) was not among them I see...


She was taller...and would stand out of course.


I sure love Quail...they are really fun to live with also...like Chickens, only smaller and maybe a little wackier...



Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, what thrills me is to see so many of them. As far as I know, we don't have them in our area. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Did you ring a dinner bell to get them to come a-running?  Great photos!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish we had chuckers here , we used to have grouse but they never came down off the mountain so I had to go up there to see them and even that was only for a split second as they would burst into flight and be gone in an instant lol but seeing them was always a rush


----------

